# Maple syrup for sale



## michiganfarmer

where to start to avoid confusion lol.

Payment...paypal to [email protected], or write a check to me: Max Lown, and mail it to my sharpening shop: Professional tool, 1220 woodmere ave, Traverse city, MI 49686

SHipping... I really like the post office medium flat rate box. $12 will ship 2 half gallons, or 3 quarts. 

Half gallons are $29 each, or $25 each for two. Quarts are $18 each, or $15 each for 3. 

I will have some pints and whole gallons next week maybe.


----------



## Bret

Hi Max. I enjoy your hard work and pictures as well as all of the others. I know I can't take on another project but I appreciate the craft and dedication to keep it going. 

I'll send ya a check for a half gallon and postage. $29 + $12.00. Does this cover it?


----------



## michiganfarmer

Bret said:


> Hi Max. I enjoy your hard work and pictures as well as all of the others. I know I can't take on another project but I appreciate the craft and dedication to keep it going.
> 
> I'll send ya a check for a half gallon and postage. $29 + $12.00. Does this cover it?


Yup. That will do. Thank you very much. ...and send a note with your address


----------



## michiganfarmer

....and I have tons of pics on my facebook page. Max Lown https://www.facebook.com/professionaltool

I know it says professional tool, but that is my page, and I have a picture album called "maple syrup"


----------



## Rita

Hi, Paypal sent for 2 half-gallons. I didn't notice the better deal for getting two until just now. Thanks, Rita


----------



## michiganfarmer

Rita said:


> Hi, Paypal sent for 2 half-gallons. I didn't notice the better deal for getting two until just now. Thanks, Rita


THank YOU. ..and its shipped


----------



## 3ravens

Hi Max! Is it that time of year already? Do you have any nice dark flavorful cooking syrup? I want at least grade B, and prefer C. I want it to cook with, not pour on pancakes!


----------



## michiganfarmer

IM looking


----------



## jcatblum

Halfway through my last bottle from the 2012 order. Will send Paypal when I am @ my PC in a few hours. 
Ordering 2 1/2 gal. Thanks so much.


----------



## Kelly

Max, I just sent $62 via paypal for a gallon of syrup total ($25x2) plus the $12 shipping.

Loved the syrup you sent last year! Thanks for offering it for sale again!


----------



## michiganfarmer

jcatblum said:


> Halfway through my last bottle from the 2012 order. Will send Paypal when I am @ my PC in a few hours.
> Ordering 2 1/2 gal. Thanks so much.


I got the money and the syrup is boxed up, but I dont have a shipping address for you.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Kelly said:


> Max, I just sent $62 via paypal for a gallon of syrup total ($25x2) plus the $12 shipping.
> 
> Loved the syrup you sent last year! Thanks for offering it for sale again!


It is boxed, and shipped. You should get a tracking number from paypal in your email

thank you very much


----------



## Bret

michiganfarmer said:


> Yup. That will do. Thank you very much. ...and send a note with your address


I put the check in the blue box at the post office last night after work. (Where have I heard that before)? 

Address is the same as the RA on the envelope.

Thank you.


----------



## Horseyrider

I'd love to have three quarts. Do I understand correctly that this is $57? If so, I'll paypal you right away.

I'm so glad you're doing this. My local syrup lady got married and isn't paying attention to the sugarshack.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Horseyrider said:


> I'd love to have three quarts. Do I understand correctly that this is $57? If so, I'll paypal you right away.
> 
> I'm so glad you're doing this. My local syrup lady got married and isn't paying attention to the sugarshack.



...and yes $57 is correct.


----------



## Horseyrider

Thank you Max, you now have dough!


----------



## michiganfarmer

Horseyrider said:


> Thank you Max, you now have dough!


...and you should now have a tracking number in yuor email. THank YOU!


----------



## rustybucket

Hi Max,

I just sent payment of $62.00 by Paypal for two half-gallon jugs ($25.00 x 2) plus $12.00 for shipping. 
I purchased last year and have been very happy with your syrup. I was relieved to see your post offering syrup for sale again this year since my supply is getting low.

Virginia


----------



## wannabechef

I sure wish I ate more pancakes! I just don't use maple syrup much at my house.


----------



## mpennington

Oh, maple syrup sounds so yummy. Glad I checked this thread. I've sent you $62 by PayPal for 2 half gallons plus shipping. Included my address with the PayPal. If you have it available, I prefer dark grade b.

Thanks so much.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

Heaven is real maple syrup on a sourdough pancake.
I hope you have some left cause I just sent $62 to you thru paypal for a couple 1/2 gallons, thank you so much - I can't wait!


----------



## kasilofhome

matt 

can you post the order updates from those referencing me here so that they know when to go to the post office--


----------



## TJN66

Do you have any dark grade syrup left? If so let me know and i'll send a paypal payment right away. I would like a quart please. $30 would be the total I think. Talk to you soon!


----------



## MTplainsman

Is there anymore left? I'd gladly take a gallon of syrup! 2 @ $25 plus $12 shipping for a total of $62. Thanks!


----------



## rainydays

I'd like to order 4 half-gallons. $124? Please let me know if you still have some left and I will send paypal.
(I've been checking the board every week for the last month so I wouldn't miss your syrup!


----------



## michiganfarmer

rustybucket said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> I just sent payment of $62.00 by Paypal for two half-gallon jugs ($25.00 x 2) plus $12.00 for shipping.
> I purchased last year and have been very happy with your syrup. I was relieved to see your post offering syrup for sale again this year since my supply is getting low.
> 
> Virginia


got it. boxed it. you shuold have a tracking number from papal in your email


----------



## michiganfarmer

GrammasCabin said:


> Heaven is real maple syrup on a sourdough pancake.
> I hope you have some left cause I just sent $62 to you thru paypal for a couple 1/2 gallons, thank you so much - I can't wait!


I got it, and I boxed the syrup. You should have a tracking number from paypal in yuor email


----------



## michiganfarmer

mpennington said:


> Oh, maple syrup sounds so yummy. Glad I checked this thread. I've sent you $62 by PayPal for 2 half gallons plus shipping. Included my address with the PayPal. If you have it available, I prefer dark grade b.
> 
> Thanks so much.


I got the money. Ill can the grade B this weekend, and ship it monday


----------



## michiganfarmer

GrammasCabin said:


> Heaven is real maple syrup on a sourdough pancake.
> I hope you have some left cause I just sent $62 to you thru paypal for a couple 1/2 gallons, thank you so much - I can't wait!


Got it. shipped it. Ty very much


----------



## michiganfarmer

TJN66 said:


> Do you have any dark grade syrup left? If so let me know and i'll send a paypal payment right away. I would like a quart please. $30 would be the total I think. Talk to you soon!


I have some comming this weekend


----------



## michiganfarmer

MTplainsman said:


> Is there anymore left? I'd gladly take a gallon of syrup! 2 @ $25 plus $12 shipping for a total of $62. Thanks!


$37. ..but Id gladly take $62 lol


----------



## michiganfarmer

oh Im an idiot. I misread that yuo wanted two. lol. Yes. $62


----------



## michiganfarmer

rainydays said:


> I'd like to order 4 half-gallons. $124? Please let me know if you still have some left and I will send paypal.
> (I've been checking the board every week for the last month so I wouldn't miss your syrup!


Yup, I have lots, and the weather looks good so Ill be makin gmore


----------



## nobrabbit

Hi Max

Just sent PayPal for $62 - 2 1/2 gal. + shipping. My address was included. Can't wait to taste this syrup after all the rave reviews!


----------



## mpennington

michiganfarmer said:


> I got the money. Ill can the grade B this weekend, and ship it monday


Thanks so much - your prices are great. I've been paying almost twice as much.


----------



## michiganfarmer

nobrabbit said:


> Hi Max
> 
> Just sent PayPal for $62 - 2 1/2 gal. + shipping. My address was included. Can't wait to taste this syrup after all the rave reviews!


What is the first name? I just got $62 and shipped it. If it was you, yuo shuold have email notification with a tracking number. Thank you very much


----------



## nobrabbit

First name Barbara and I got the notification. That is some speedy service you've got!!!!!


----------



## michiganfarmer

nobrabbit said:


> First name Barbara and I got the notification. That is some speedy service you've got!!!!!


I love making syrup, and Ive had enough coffee today that I can see sound so Im just a little hyper lol


----------



## TJN66

michiganfarmer said:


> I have some comming this weekend


Payment send thru paypal. I can't wait =)
Tammy


----------



## rainydays

michiganfarmer said:


> Yup, I have lots, and the weather looks good so Ill be makin gmore


Thank you. I just sent the money through pay pal for 4 half gallons.


----------



## 3ravens

Max, PM me an address so I can snail-mail a check for a some grade B. I have no idea how to do Paypal..... Guess I'm a Luddite...... :hohum:


----------



## Tirzah

Max, I sent you a pm


----------



## jcatblum

Syrup arrived today, thanks so much!


----------



## backwoods

Michiganfarmer, 
Just wrote a check and will be putting in the box to go out tomorrow, for 2-1/2 gallons, for $62. 
Thank you!
backwoods/her


----------



## michiganfarmer

backwoods said:


> Michiganfarmer,
> Just wrote a check and will be putting in the box to go out tomorrow, for 2-1/2 gallons, for $62.
> Thank you!
> backwoods/her


very well. thank you


----------



## Shayanna

Just checked out your website. I must drive by you every day on my way to work. Wow what a small world. I don't have money to buy syrup right now, but I know some people who might be interested. I'll let them know.


----------



## LoveAndCompost

Do you have any quarts still available?


----------



## Horseyrider

Thank you so much for your very quick turnaround time! I look forward to doing business again next year.


----------



## michiganfarmer

LoveAndCompost said:


> Do you have any quarts still available?


I do....about 150. lol


----------



## Tirzah

For those who have not yet tried Max's syrup you are in for a real treat! It's delicious


----------



## Hollowdweller

Sent you a PM about buying some syrup.:clap:


----------



## 3ravens

Max, I just snail-mailed $62 for 2 half gallons. Thanks!


----------



## michiganfarmer

3ravens said:


> Max, I just snail-mailed $62 for 2 half gallons. Thanks!


 sounds good


----------



## mtfarmchick

Max, I just sent $124 through paypal for four 1/2 gallons. I've wanted to order from you for a long time. Glad I finally got the chance. This is going to make me my father-in-law's favorite daughter-in-law for sure!


----------



## mtfarmchick

I tried to edit my post to include my first name but the forum wouldn't let me for some reason. My first name is Amanda.


----------



## michiganfarmer

mtfarmchick said:


> Max, I just sent $124 through paypal for four 1/2 gallons. I've wanted to order from you for a long time. Glad I finally got the chance. This is going to make me my father-in-law's favorite daughter-in-law for sure!


I got it. I printed the shipping lables. I will try to get it boxed and out to the mailbox before the mail gets here today, thursday April 11. 

THank you maam


----------



## nobrabbit

Just wanted to say thank you for the fast delivery on the syrup! I think it got here a couple of days after I ordered it and it is delicious.


----------



## Bret

Max,

USPS delivered syrup today. Thank you. Clarity was chrystal. Color was perfect. Flavor was sweet and naturally good with no smokiness, which would not have bothered me anyway. The container was professional and clean. The packaging was also professional and clean.

Your joy of the craft and all of your hard work was evident.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Bret said:


> Max,
> 
> USPS delivered syrup today. Thank you. Clarity was chrystal. Color was perfect. Flavor was sweet and naturally good with no smokiness, which would not have bothered me anyway. The container was professional and clean. The packaging was also professional and clean.
> 
> Your joy of the craft and all of your hard work was evident.


IM glad you liked it. WOW, a review like that makes me nervous. I dont know how consistant I can be. lol


----------



## Macybaby

well, if it makes you feel better Max, I had to wash all four bottles I got before I put them in the freezer. One I was sure had leaked, but the seal was still OK.

I'm confident what is inside is fine, still have some of the last bottle from last year to use up. 

I'm not complaining - I'm deflating your ego LOL!!!


----------



## Tirzah

Max,

I received the syrup today, thank you so much


----------



## horsepoor21

We received our syrup today ! Thankyou so much !


----------



## beaglebiz

Got my gallon today, perfect, as always.

just thought Id mention ...This is year 3 for my family using your syrup. We love it


----------



## michiganfarmer

Macybaby said:


> well, if it makes you feel better Max, I had to wash all four bottles I got before I put them in the freezer. One I was sure had leaked, but the seal was still OK.
> 
> I'm confident what is inside is fine, still have some of the last bottle from last year to use up.
> 
> I'm not complaining - I'm deflating your ego LOL!!!


thank yuo. I need that. LOL. some dribbling happens while filling the jugs sometimes. We wipe many with a damp cloth, and I inspect them when I ship them, but apparently I do miss a few.


----------



## Bret

michiganfarmer said:


> thank yuo. I need that. LOL. some dribbling happens while filling the jugs sometimes. We wipe many with a damp cloth, and I inspect them when I ship them, but apparently I do miss a few.


 
We will all be dribbling someday.


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

Hi Max ,
Looks like you have syrup again:bowtie: do you have 4 half gallon left to sell. If so I can paypal 124.00 next Thursday when I get paid
Thanks 
Vikki


----------



## michiganfarmer

MERRYMEDIC said:


> Hi Max ,
> Looks like you have syrup again:bowtie: do you have 4 half gallon left to sell. If so I can paypal 124.00 next Thursday when I get paid
> Thanks
> Vikki


I do Vikki. TY


----------



## IndyGardenGal

Do you have 4- 1/2 gallons available? I can send Paypal today. $124 correct?


----------



## jassytoo

I sent you a p.m.


----------



## 3ravens

It came, it came! Poured some in a bowl, and we were all dippin' and sippin', LOL! :teehee: Oh, wait, it's supposed to be to cook with.... Maple fudge first, then a maple cake, and when it's warmer, maple ice cream! Thanks again, Max!


----------



## michiganfarmer

IndyGardenGal said:


> Do you have 4- 1/2 gallons available? I can send Paypal today. $124 correct?


I do. Yes.


----------



## michiganfarmer

3ravens said:


> It came, it came! Poured some in a bowl, and we were all dippin' and sippin', LOL! :teehee: Oh, wait, it's supposed to be to cook with.... Maple fudge first, then a maple cake, and when it's warmer, maple ice cream! Thanks again, Max!


lol @ dippin and sippin. I do that all the time Im boiling. lol. IM glad you like it.


----------



## Hollowdweller

Got mine. Excellent flavor:rock:


----------



## plath

I pm'd you too early this year and then missed this post! Hope you still have two gallons available?


----------



## michiganfarmer

plath said:


> I pm'd you too early this year and then missed this post! Hope you still have two gallons available?


I do. WIll you two be in Traverse again? I keep syrup at the shop where you visited me last time.


----------



## plath

Not this year unfortunately. Last year we had it shipped through my husband's UPS account. Will that be ok again?


----------



## michiganfarmer

plath said:


> Not this year unfortunately. Last year we had it shipped through my husband's UPS account. Will that be ok again?


that'll be just fantabulousness.


----------



## mistletoad

I finally got around to it! Just ordered 2 1/2 gallons via paypal.


----------



## michiganfarmer

mistletoad said:


> I finally got around to it! Just ordered 2 1/2 gallons via paypal.


I got the payment. You should have a tracking number in your email. THank you very much


----------



## NicoleandBrian

Syrup came today! My 3 year old immediately asked to make pancakes  Thank you so much! We really appreciate all the work it takes you to make, sell and ship all the syrup!


----------



## michiganfarmer

NicoleandBrian said:


> Syrup came today! My 3 year old immediately asked to make pancakes  Thank you so much! We really appreciate all the work it takes you to make, sell and ship all the syrup!


you are very welcome. I appreciate everyone who buys.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

michiganfarmer said:


> where to start to avoid confusion lol.
> 
> Payment...paypal to [email protected], or write a check to me: Max Lown, and mail it to my sharpening shop: Professional tool, 1220 woodmere ave, Traverse city, MI 49686
> 
> SHipping... I really like the post office medium flat rate box. $12 will ship 2 half gallons, or 3 quarts.
> 
> Half gallons are $29 each, or $25 each for two. Quarts are $18 each, or $15 each for 3.
> 
> I will have some pints and whole gallons next week maybe.


Do you still have (2) half gallons available?
I hope I am not too late!!


----------



## Tirzah

Great photos! I'm glad you all got to meet up  

WIHH, could you please share your recipe for Maple Divinity? Pretty please with Maple Syrup drizzled on top?


----------



## Rick

Max is all of your syrup gone, gone,gone?


----------



## michiganfarmer

Rick said:


> Max is all of your syrup gone, gone,gone?


I have lots


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I know I look like a total flake but since I contacted you, I have had 3 cars break down and my refrigerator caught on fire!! Let me recoup from this and I will get back in touch with you!!


----------



## michiganfarmer

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I know I look like a total flake but since I contacted you, I have had 3 cars break down and my refrigerator caught on fire!! Let me recoup from this and I will get back in touch with you!!


dont worry about it. I completely understand.


----------



## randolphj

Does it all come in those neat looking jars?


----------



## michiganfarmer

randolphj said:


> Does it all come in those neat looking jars?


most of it is plastic, but I can do quart and pint glass.


----------



## Rick

Our syrup arrived Max

Thanks a bunch! Pancake time!

It is so good.

Rick


----------



## Rick

3ravens said:


> It came, it came! Poured some in a bowl, and we were all dippin' and sippin', LOL! :teehee: Oh, wait, it's supposed to be to cook with.... Maple fudge first, then a maple cake, and when it's warmer, maple ice cream! Thanks again, Max!


Maple ice cream....mmmm... what can we trade for some...mmmmm


----------



## 3ravens

Rick said:


> Maple ice cream....mmmm... what can we trade for some...mmmmm


Some comfrey would be nice, or water kefir grains, buuuuuut I'm pretty sure the ice cream would be a problem in the mail! :heh: How some ever, a day trip might be arranged......


----------



## michiganfarmer

I made maple no bake cookies once.


----------



## Tirzah

Well Max, where is the recipe?


----------



## michiganfarmer

Tirzah said:


> Well Max, where is the recipe?


ummmm, I made it up, and didnt write it down. I remember using a chocolate no bake cookie recipie, no cocoa, and substituting brown sugar for white sugar, and substituting maple syrup in place of the milk.


----------



## bryncalyn

All I have ever purchased are the small glass bottles in the grocery store. 
1) Do you tap and boil the sap yourself?
2) Storage: how would I store that quantity (I normally purchase 12.5 oz size)?

Thanks!


----------



## michiganfarmer

bryncalyn said:


> All I have ever purchased are the small glass bottles in the grocery store.
> 1) Do you tap and boil the sap yourself?
> 2) Storage: how would I store that quantity (I normally purchase 12.5 oz size)?
> 
> Thanks!


Im sorry for not seeing this earlier. I collect and boil the sap myself. A half gallon fits nicely in a fridge. ...and unopened, it will last 4 years in a cool basement. ...and you can alway recan it in any size smaller container yuo want. Heat it to above 180 degrees F, pour it into a container, and seal it.


----------



## Traci Ann

Do you still have some for sale? I would be looking at first week in July and wanting 2 half gallons...I think.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Traci Ann said:


> Do you still have some for sale? I would be looking at first week in July and wanting 2 half gallons...I think.


I have lots. Probably 150 gallons left.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364

Max, sent you something via paypal..... if amount is wrong, or its all gone, just let me know. Thanks!  :dance:


----------



## michiganfarmer

SpaceCadet12364 said:


> Max, sent you something via paypal..... if amount is wrong, or its all gone, just let me know. Thanks!  :dance:


I got it. The syrup is boxed and ready for the post office. Ill PM your trackign number. THank you very much


----------



## SpaceCadet12364

mmm, mmmm, mmm..........came a day or so ago. gonna have to make something maple-ey this weekend..... :d

Thanks Max!


----------



## michiganfarmer

SpaceCadet12364 said:


> mmm, mmmm, mmm..........came a day or so ago. gonna have to make something maple-ey this weekend..... :d
> 
> Thanks Max!


you are very wlecome


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I had some with my sausage this morning... mmmm mmmm good!


----------



## Bret

On my grits this morning. I see michiganfarmer's avatar and all the work at high speed in my find when I open the fridge. That's what really goes on in there before the light comes on and when the light goes out. I now know that everything I eat is only to mask syrup consumption.


----------



## nathan104

Just finished our last jug yesterday from what we bought last year. Definitly some good stuff. Going to have to order some more.


----------



## michiganfarmer

I have lots. It was a good season.


----------



## Pony

Yup, Max's syrup is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Wolfy-hound

Do you have quarts or pints available? What price for those? The only maple syrup I can get down here in Florida is store bought stuff. Tastes like corn syrup! I'd love to try some real stuff!


----------



## Lisa in WA

Wolfy-hound said:


> Do you have quarts or pints available? What price for those? The only maple syrup I can get down here in Florida is store bought stuff. Tastes like corn syrup! I'd love to try some real stuff!


you will not be sorry if you order some. Max's syrup is absolutely awesome!


----------



## michiganfarmer

Wolfy-hound said:


> Do you have quarts or pints available? What price for those? The only maple syrup I can get down here in Florida is store bought stuff. Tastes like corn syrup! I'd love to try some real stuff!


quarts are $15 each if you order 3. pints are $9 if you order 4. Those quantities will fit in a post office flat rate box that costs $12 for shipping.


----------



## Wolfy-hound

I haven't forgotten, just had unexpected expenses pop up!


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

Max I'll take 3 quarts and can paypal you thursday morning if you have some left
Thanks
Vikki


----------



## michiganfarmer

Wolfy-hound said:


> I haven't forgotten, just had unexpected expenses pop up!


no worries


----------



## michiganfarmer

MERRYMEDIC said:


> Max I'll take 3 quarts and can paypal you thursday morning if you have some left
> Thanks
> Vikki


sounds good Vikki. I have a couple hundred quarts left. $57


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

michiganfarmer said:


> sounds good Vikki. I have a couple hundred quarts left. $57


Do you have any gallons for sale?


----------



## redneckswife

What about half gallons left?
Do you have any?
If so is it still $41 total and can a check still be sent to the shop in your original post for this thread?(sorry I don't do paypal).

I haven't had real syrup since we moved from Colorado when I was a kid.UUuummm..


----------



## michiganfarmer

MERRYMEDIC said:


> Do you have any gallons for sale?


I do. $44 plus $12 shipping


----------



## michiganfarmer

redneckswife said:


> What about half gallons left?
> Do you have any?
> If so is it still $41 total and can a check still be sent to the shop in your original post for this thread?(sorry I don't do paypal).
> 
> I haven't had real syrup since we moved from Colorado when I was a kid.UUuummm..


Yes I have halves left, yes $41, and yes you can send the check to my shop


----------



## redneckswife

Thanks, I'll send the check.


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

michiganfarmer said:


> sounds good Vikki. I have a couple hundred quarts left. $57





michiganfarmer said:


> I do. $44 plus $12 shipping


This sounds great, I'm not sure if I have your paypal info still. You can message me with it and I'll send it Thursday morning.
Thanks


----------



## michiganfarmer

redneckswife said:


> Thanks, I'll send the check.


thank yuo very much


----------



## biggkidd

Hi Max,

Is there any left? What are the grades? Never heard syrup having grades? I would like to try some if theres any left. Darker and thicker the better.

Thanks
Larry
A World Away

PS Did I read that right $44 for a gal and 12 to ship?


----------



## michiganfarmer

biggkidd said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Is there any left? What are the grades? Never heard syrup having grades? I would like to try some if theres any left. Darker and thicker the better.
> 
> Thanks
> Larry
> A World Away
> 
> PS Did I read that right $44 for a gal and 12 to ship?


Yes the price is right.

Syrup grades are A,B, and C. A is table syrup for pancakes, ice cream, , and general eating. Grade A can be put in glass, and light can be seen throuhg it. SOme is very light like honey, and some is darker, but all grade A will let light through it. 

Grade B is so dark that light cant be seen through it. ....and it doesnt neccessarily have the "nice" maple flavor. It is stronger. Not neccessarily bad flavored, but it is generally used for cooking and baking.

Grade C is commercial. Its off flavoured, kinda nasty, and generally used for sweetneing things like chewing tobacco.

All of mine is grade A, and medium color. I boil mine down a little farther that the industry standard so it is a little sweeter and a little bolder maple flavor than most real maple you will find in stores.


----------



## redneckswife

Received it yesterday! 
We had pancakes for dinner(the whole crew insisted)!

Thanks, it was fabulous:goodjob:


----------



## Pony

Max's syrup rocks!

And hey, Max! We got the note - just haven't found the proper response yet.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Pony said:


> And hey, Max! We got the note - just haven't found the proper response yet.


<chuckle> I was trying to be a smart alec.


----------



## michiganfarmer

redneckswife said:


> Received it yesterday!
> We had pancakes for dinner(the whole crew insisted)!
> 
> Thanks, it was fabulous:goodjob:


Im glad you like it. I love making it


----------



## Bret

I have enjoyed the syrup and this thread for a long time.


----------



## biggkidd

michiganfarmer said:


> Yes the price is right.
> 
> Syrup grades are A,B, and C. A is table syrup for pancakes, ice cream, , and general eating. Grade A can be put in glass, and light can be seen throuhg it. SOme is very light like honey, and some is darker, but all grade A will let light through it.
> 
> Grade B is so dark that light cant be seen through it. ....and it doesnt neccessarily have the "nice" maple flavor. It is stronger. Not neccessarily bad flavored, but it is generally used for cooking and baking.
> 
> Grade C is commercial. Its off flavoured, kinda nasty, and generally used for sweetneing things like chewing tobacco.
> 
> All of mine is grade A, and medium color. I boil mine down a little farther that the industry standard so it is a little sweeter and a little bolder maple flavor than most real maple you will find in stores.


Great I'll see if I can get a friend to pay pal (I don't have an acount) this afternoon otherwise I'll send a check. Thanks. 

Larry


----------



## AmyG

Is there still some syrup available? If so, we'd like to buy a gallon. It took us a year and a half to get through our last gallon (there's just two of us), but it was great and need more if you still have some!


----------



## Pony

We just had some of that fantastic syrup on french toast yesterday. 

YUMMEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## michiganfarmer

AmyG said:


> Is there still some syrup available? If so, we'd like to buy a gallon. It took us a year and a half to get through our last gallon (there's just two of us), but it was great and need more if you still have some!


I do. $57 total.


----------



## jamala

Can you pm me how to order please?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## redneckswife

I ordered using the information on the original post from michiganfarmer..I don't know if this helps you any jamala.

It's definitely the best stuff!!!!


----------



## michiganfarmer

jamala said:


> Can you pm me how to order please?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Homesteading Today mobile app


will do


----------



## Rick

MichiganFarmer - pleasing Rich Flavored Maple Syrup Lovers in 50 States, and across the Globe......

For how long, Max?


----------



## michiganfarmer

Rick said:


> MichiganFarmer - pleasing Rich Flavored Maple Syrup Lovers in 50 States, and across the Globe......
> 
> For how long, Max?


oh.....not a long time. I think maybe 5, or 6 years here on HT. ....and this was the first place I sold online.


----------



## Karen

PayPal sent for $62. Thanks, Max!


----------



## michiganfarmer

Karen said:


> PayPal sent for $62. Thanks, Max!


got it. thank yuo


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

Just got paid Max, do you still have a gallon to sell?


----------



## michiganfarmer

MERRYMEDIC said:


> Just got paid Max, do you still have a gallon to sell?


I do.


----------



## gwithrow

i would like a gallon as well, please PM me the particulars and I will send the money via paypal..


----------



## michiganfarmer

gwithrow said:


> i would like a gallon as well, please PM me the particulars and I will send the money via paypal..


sent. thank you


----------



## susieneddy

I would like 2 half gallons. PM me the particulars and I will send the money via paypal


----------



## michiganfarmer

susieneddy said:


> I would like 2 half gallons. PM me the particulars and I will send the money via paypal


sent
thank you


----------



## michiganfarmer

A few people sent me money thursday and friday. Ive been swamped with tool repair. I didnt get the syrup shipped. Today the mail is closed. Ill get the syrup out tomorrow, teusday, nov 12


----------



## susieneddy

thanks for the update


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

michiganfarmer said:


> I do.


$57.00 just sent through Paypal for one gallon of syrup. Thanks Max!!:nanner:


----------



## michiganfarmer

MERRYMEDIC said:


> $57.00 just sent through Paypal for one gallon of syrup. Thanks Max!!:nanner:


got it. thank you


----------



## michiganfarmer

Its all boxed, labeled and sitting on the mail box waiting to be picked up


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

michiganfarmer said:


> Its all boxed, labeled and sitting on the mail box waiting to be picked up


 Awesome Max......Thank you!!!


----------



## Rita

I didn't realize you still had syrup for sale. We would like a gallon. I'll send via paypal $57.00. Thanks, Rita


----------



## Rita

I thought I had your paypal address but don't, would you please send it?


----------



## michiganfarmer

Rita said:


> I thought I had your paypal address but don't, would you please send it?


[email protected]


----------



## michiganfarmer

I am getting low.....sorta. I only have about 10 whole gallons left, and abuot 8 halves, but I have a hundred each of quarts and pints.


----------



## Rita

I sent $57 via PayPal last night for one gallon of syrup. Thanks, Rita


----------



## michiganfarmer

Rita said:


> I sent $57 via PayPal last night for one gallon of syrup. Thanks, Rita


It sipped this morning. thanks Rita


----------



## Rita

Received the syrup yesterday. Fast service and an excellent product!!


----------



## Karen

Got mine too and it is absolutely wonderful! If anyone is hesitant to order from Max, please don't hesitate for another moment. You will be totally happy and in maple syrup heaven! He also ships fast!


----------



## GreenMother

Oh YUM! Our gallon arrived on Friday, and it is wonderful! Thanks Max!


----------



## redneckswife

Made some Banana Maple Nut Bread with your syrup yesterday..Yuummyy!

Good thing the "cook" tried one last night, because this morning all the kids & hubby toted them off!

Wish I had ordered a couple of gallons :grin:.

I think that will be my order next year:banana:


----------



## michiganfarmer

yo uare all very welcome, and I appreciate the purchases very much


----------



## susieneddy

Susie made pancakes the next day after we got the maple syrup. It made her pancakes even more delicious. 
We are thinking about ordering more to give as Christmas gifts or have you ship them to a different address if you can do that


----------



## michiganfarmer

susieneddy said:


> Susie made pancakes the next day after we got the maple syrup. It made her pancakes even more delicious.
> We are thinking about ordering more to give as Christmas gifts or have you ship them to a different address if you can do that


I can do that


----------



## nobrabbit

Just wanted to say this is the best syrup! I still have some from last years order so won't be ordering any just yet but my employees all look forward to our monthly pancake breakfast mainly because of this stuff.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Im glad to hear it. thank you


----------



## amylou62

Michiganfarmer-

Do you have any maple cream?


----------



## Tirzah

Max's syrup is awesome!

I used some to make this cake and it was wonderful 

http://bakersdaughter.typepad.com/the_bakers_daughter/2011/04/maple-cake.html

Max, I would be interested to find out if you have Maple Cream also


----------



## michiganfarmer

amylou62 said:


> Michiganfarmer-
> 
> Do you have any maple cream?


no cream. no sugar. just syrup. ...and im out of whole and half gallons. just have quarts and pints left


----------



## amylou62

Thank you


----------



## michiganfarmer

amylou62 said:


> Thank you


you are very wlecome


----------

